# Weather Sucks!!!



## michlwillms (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't believe it, this is 3 storms this year that have missed us! Oklahoma, which only, at most, gets 2.5" at a time gets 12" and we get 2 and the wind was blowing so hard, kept most of it off the parking lots.

We missed it again last night also.

Our weather casters absolutely suck A$#! They get my hopes up and then tear them down.


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

I know how you feel, in the Wash. DC area we constantly get less than 1 inch per storm, and of course up north (Baltimore, etc) they get 5"+.

You will get "yours" this year, don't worry, just be ready for it!


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

try living in montgomery county almost to frederick county and haveing all contract right now in howard county and up here we always get more here than there!:angry:



DodgeRam1996;948489 said:


> I know how you feel, in the Wash. DC area we constantly get less than 1 inch per storm, and of course up north (Baltimore, etc) they get 5"+.
> 
> You will get "yours" this year, don't worry, just be ready for it!


----------



## Thomas.Creation (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats how it was when I lived in Pittsburg Ks, Invest in a salt spreader you'll make more money


----------



## michlwillms (Dec 27, 2009)

Salt spreader is next purchase.

Next time it snows like that in Oklahoma, I'm loading my truck up and heading out there. Should be able to make some money because they don't have many plows.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Albany, NY hasnt been much better, one plowable snow in December, and not much since... a dusting every day. The parking lots pay the bills but the driveways are my spending money and so far this winter is horrible.


----------

